# goose calls



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking for a Zink littleman,Zink naughty by nature, Field proven matrix or field proven adrenaline
if you have any you would like to sell let me know. I am also open to other call offers. I have some calls I will trade if your interested thanks


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

field proven adrenaline is on sale at cabelas for $80


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I did not see that thanks for the information.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

SR-1 said:


> I did not see that thanks for the information.


I just bought a new war bird and I noticed they are having a big sale on calls.


----------

